# Raw fed dogs never get tartar?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*NOT!*

Kaynya has been raw fed since the day she came home at 11 weeks of age. She gets kibble pieces for treats or training rewards - maybe a handful (1/8 cup) a day, at most.

Took her in for her Rabies and the vet did the once-over. Looked in her mouth and found tartar on her teeth!

To make it easier on my DH when I'm out of town on business and because it's hard to find whole RMBs that she can handle, we've been using ground RMBs for the pack.

So - in order to get her teeth back in shape and to keep things as simple as possible we will be using both ground and whole (chicken wings and necks) for her. One or two whole RMB meals and the rest ground during the weeks I'm gone. On weekends and when I'm in town during the week - all whole RBMs.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I have noticed tho since ive been feeding my dogs raw, their tartar has gone away a considerable amount.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I just know Kaynya will do just super on those wing and/or neck meals! Can you order a batch of bulk chicken necks? They are kinda teeny, and I can order them frozen in bulk. I bet her teeth and jaws would do just super on them!

Grimm's teeth: AMAZING seeing the tartar disappear on raw. It's like watching a dog age BACKWARDS!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Patti - we get all our stuff in bulk (so many mouths to feed) but the chicken necks are pretty darn big (mutant chickens!).

I end up cutting them into sections for her.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I noticed that when I fed Risa the premade stuff for a couple weeks, she started to get a buildup of tartar on her teeth. Seems the crunching and ripping of RMBs is really what keeps the teeth clean. I'm sure Kaynya's teeth will be back to superb in no time.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm not a raw feeder, but about three or four months ago I started giving the dogs chicken leg quarters or turkey necks twice a week or so. The vet was AMAZED at how Rocky's teeth improved.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji has one or two tartar spots on his nice, white teeth, in very hard-to-reach areas. I think they come and go depending on if I'm cooking for him or feeding more RMBs. He's a bit over two and his mouth is nicer than it was when we first got him a year and change ago. Those bones are miracle workers. I'm sure Kaynya's mouth will be whipped into shape before long.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie had to have her teeth & gums scraped and was put on antibiotics due to gingivitis/gum disease when the landlord found her in March '07. She was not even two yet! Her teeth are pearly white, and no bad breath at all since she has been on raw in the last 1 1/2 yrs. When I first got her she had a doggy odor, it wasn't her breath, though. I found tapeworms on her and shortly after worming she was switched to RAW, the odor went away. I wonder if the odor was due to the worms or diet.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Gracie has been fed raw for about 1.5 years now. She just turned three. As part of her raw diet, she gets turkey necks every day. Gracie does not get any kibble of any sort. So imagine my surpise to find some tartar build up on her back teeth. I did have the vet clean them while she was under anasthetic for surgery. However, I didn't know it would cost $250! Silly me, I thought it would be about $25. Since then, we've incorporated teeth brushing daily. I also keep a fresh supply of tug toys on hand, I think you may call them boodas? to help with the flossing. Hopefully, these measures will keep her teeth pearly white!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm so glad I have this forum. Most people think I'm crazy to worry about plaque and gingivitis on my dogs.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

For those that have the tartar where are you finding it?

On Penny I find none.

On Sasha I find it on her canines. Her rear molars are clean as can be. The only difference between Penny and Sasha's diets is that Sasha gets her food frozen as she gulps, Penny's is mostly thawed. 

I decided to combat the issue with petzlife oral health gel to see if that can remove the buildup and then will start supplementing her with CoQ10 as it aids in healthy gums which results in no tartar buildup. I'll let you know if this plan works with more time.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa has tartar left over on her canines (and a couple other front teeth) from her previous life. Molars are spotless.

I tried the Petzlife for a little over a month to try and get rid of that residual gunk. But I noticed no improvement and sort of gave up. Might try it again someday.

September 15:








October 6:


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

When I switched Jack back to kibble his teeth got pretty darn nasty. I was always so proud to have him having his super super white teeth. So I would give him pork neck bones or chicken necks occasionally and it seriously seems like it works instantly the way the bones scrape all the ugly stuff off. He's going back all raw after a couple days of this boiled chicken and rice. Raw definitely makes a difference! I never tried the premade stuff though


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I think that genetics play a big role in this. I have two dogs RAW fed for 3.25 years. Gretchen is 4.75 y/o and Rorie is 4.25 y/o. 

Gretchen's teeth are PERFECT!!! Gums are beautiful, but Rorie's are not. The vet says that they aren't bad and in comparison with kibble fed dogs his teeth are fine. I can only imagine what his teeth would look like if he was kibble fed.....

Same thing happened with my younger brother and adoptive sister. They both had the same nutrition and dental care, but my sisters teeth are all rotten and at the age of 24 she has a full set of dentures!!!!! (poor thing...)


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I scrape my dogs teeth myself, you can buy the scraper tool at revival animal website online. A few of my dogs dont ever need it, but a couple get tarter more than the others.


----------

